# Travel trailer covers, who uses them ?



## Milkman (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't have a shelter for my trailer.  I was able to use a friends shelter in the past but it is being used otherwise now.  

I purchased a light/medium duty cover and installed it for the winter.  To those of you without a shelter do you cover yours or leave it exposed?

I am adding pics of the covered trailer.  I plan to purchase some elastic cord and stretch it around in different places to minimize wind flapping.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 29, 2015)

I cover my popup. It is easy to cover and prone to roof rot if not protected. A travel trailer would be hard to put a cover on because of its size. I have had good luck with Vortex covers on Amazon and eBay. I also have one on my pontoon.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 30, 2015)

I would not leave mine out in the sun or rain for nothing.
Cover Has to be better than nothing.


----------



## Troy Butler (Nov 30, 2015)

I use one on mine. I can get three to four years out of a cover if I take my time putting in on and taking it off. But yea I think a cover is better than nothing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 4, 2016)

The cover has been on now for over two months. I did as I stated in the OP and put cords around it in places to minimize wind flapping. 

It did get a little ice on it when we had the little freeze a few weeks ago. There are no tears or worn looking places it still looks like new.   The cover seems to be a good deal for $156 from Amazon


----------

